# What are my new baby goats?!



## Lexgoatmom (Feb 27, 2017)

My boyfriend and I decided to become goat parents. We have the cutest lil twin does named Lilly and Lola. For the life of me I can't seem to figure out what breed or mix of breeds they could be! Anyone have an idea? I also included a photos












of the mother!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Looks like Nubian mixes.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep! Definitely some Nubian in there. Not sure what the other breed is though.


----------



## Lexgoatmom (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nubians aren't the only only floppy eared breed.
They look like Pygora goats to me.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Alpine/nubian is my guess since they look a bit like the ones I am getting.


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Wait! Flat horns mean meat goat right? 

edit: no it doesn't because angoras have flat horns lol


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I was going to say Alpine/Boer but may change that to Saanen Nubian. My Angora/Nubian has short thin round horns.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I think they might have some boer


----------



## Lexgoatmom (Feb 27, 2017)

The mother is round but pretty short to the ground


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They are gorgeous! You should definitely breed them! You could start a new breed!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

How many do you have? About how much do they weigh?


----------



## Lexgoatmom (Feb 27, 2017)

I have two the farm has about 12 mixed goats. Mom probably weights 80 to 100 pounds baby's are maybe 15 right now


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know what their breed is, but they're wicked cute!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Nubians aren't the only only floppy eared breed.
> They look like Pygora goats to me.


I was thinking along the same lines as the Angora


----------

